# Reichsheer On-Line Study Program



## pbi (23 Oct 2004)

Folks: you may find the link below of interest. It takes you to a self-study program we started a couple of years ago in 38 CBG, but which has never generated a huge amount of interest. As a result, we never finished the final two installments. I'd be interested to hear your opinions or suggestions. Cheers.

http://www.army.dnd.ca/38cbg_hq/Headquarters/Command/professional_development/course_outline.htm


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Oct 2004)

I think there's always something worthwhile in reading, discussing, participating in something new. When it is related directly to what we do, so much the better. While the self satisfaction and the insight gained by participating should suffice, is there any other incentive to the course of study? Is there a certificate or maybe a UER entry, something, the member could use as reference for participating? It's not much, but a small, tangible reward at the end might induce more people to partake. Just a thought.


----------



## pbi (24 Oct 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think there's always something worthwhile in reading, discussing, participating in something new. When it is related directly to what we do, so much the better. While the self satisfaction and the insight gained by participating should suffice, is there any other incentive to the course of study? Is there a certificate or maybe a UER entry, something, the member could use as reference for participating? It's not much, but a small, tangible reward at the end might induce more people to partake. Just a thought.



The Bde Comd's policy on the program is that COs are encouraged to mention it on PERs/PDRs, put it in UERS, etc as a valid PD activity. Unfotrunately the low volume of applicants has probably rendered this policy a bit irrelevant. Cheers.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (18 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the link!

All should read it.

I wold also add in that all should read the book

History of Military Thought by Azar Gat 

and

On War - by Clausewitz - edited by Peter Paret 1986


----------



## Steel Badger (18 Dec 2004)

PBI

I likie the site. Perhaps the same thing should be done using the Canadain Army as a basis?


----------



## pbi (19 Dec 2004)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> PBI
> 
> I likie the site. Perhaps the same thing should be done using the Canadain Army as a basis?



It could, but in this case we felt that:

a) the history of the _Reichsheer_ (and the circumstances in which it was developed and served) was not well understood and needed better exposition; and

b) we specifically wanted Canadians to think about how a different army faced challenges that one might consider in some ways as being similar to ours.

Thanks for taking the time to look. As you can see, it hasn't been finished yet. Cheers.


----------



## Steel Badger (19 Dec 2004)

Funny story....

I became interested in the WW2 OPFOR while researching the hist of my regt in the War.
One day while working thru Steel Inferno...a great volume on 4 Can DIV's major opponent ..2 SS Pz Korps, a regular force officer pointed out {with some distaste) that I was wasting my time studiying them...because we (the allies) won that war......


----------



## pbi (19 Dec 2004)

Yes--well...there are idiots everywhere, I am afraid, and some of them are in the Regular Army. I would like to think, though, that today that officer would find himself amongst the minority opinion. Cheers.


----------



## Steel Badger (20 Dec 2004)

Its funny about that...

On GMT i (and prolly every other recruit) was/is taught that the Canadian Army was THE best organization in both wars.
I believed without question.


As time went on.. and I learned more about the history of Canada and her Army, I began to question that statement.
The picture was not so rosy.
While teaching Reg Hist for GMT troops (Sorry, BMQ Troops) I did a lot of research into the OPFOR units we fought against. While studying 2 SS PZ Korps I began to be interested in HOW the German Army produced its combat leaders and trained its Schutzen for battle.

The more I learned about the way the Deutschers trained and employed their skills on the battlefield, the more I found my respect for our own lads growing. My respect for them was always high, but it helps very much to put their achievements into perspective.

Yes the higher levels of the Army had some serious issues with command and control...just look at 2 Cdn Corps attempt to close the Falaise gap.......
But learning the OPFOR side made me respect even more the the achievements of our own troops.IE: The lads from the SAR, L&W and Argylls who held St Lambert sur Dives most against incredible odds.
To be sure Maj Currie's battlegroup was unable to secure the whole village...and the all- important bridges over the Dives; but the Canadian toops fought superbly, and held what they had with very very little support.

You would think that most soldiers would be more than willing to see the "other side of the hill"; but there are those out there (Offr AND OR's) who think that nothing of value could....or should......be gained by looking.


----------



## pbi (20 Dec 2004)

The story you related reminds me of one morning years ago when I was sitting having breakfast in the Mess in Pet. Two young officers were discussing an article that one was writing for a military journal. Suddenly, an older major sitting nearby folded his newspaper and loudly announced that :" _never mind  writing articles:  your job is to lead soldiers, not to waste time like that!_ " or words to that effect.

Given the amount of time that I know (very well...) that the average junior officer wasted in those days in a much less busy Army, the major's comments had little basis in fact. What was important about them, though, was the way they revealed what was IMHO an all-too common mindset in our officer corps against professional study and writing, including the serious study of history. While I am sure that people like the major still exist, I think that we have progressed past that point. Cheers.


----------



## CdnGalaGal (20 Dec 2004)

I took a look at the link and perused through the first mod... It seems very comprehensive, but also easy to understand (especially for someone who has VERY limited knowledge of history in general such as myself).

Maybe a little more advertising might pique some interest? A snazzy poster to put up in the OR that people can see? And, of course, a little recognition goes a long way too  

Can people from other brigades participate and, if so, how? In which case, I'd be interested...


----------



## pbi (28 Dec 2004)

Thanks for taking the time to look, and for your comments. It's there for anybody who wants to participate. Between now and Feb e-mail your answers to me via PM from this site. Feb will be a bad time for me as I am handing over and then repat. I will probably not be "open for business" until March somtime. I will be posted this summer so we I am not sure what will happen to the site. Cheers.


----------

